# The Demon (sculpt in progress)



## spfxmasks (Mar 16, 2009)

Also coming soon...










-SPFXMasks


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He looks as if he knows a secret and isn't going to tell


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

love him! great job. is that a mask or a sculpture?


----------



## Robert (Apr 28, 2008)

Is he going to be latex or silicone? If silicone, then how will you support the horns?


----------



## Mazz (Jun 24, 2007)

Awesome job!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Dark Angel 27 said:


> love him! great job. is that a mask or a sculpture?


That's the sculpture that they'll use to make the mold



Robert said:


> Is he going to be latex or silicone? If silicone, then how will you support the horns?


SPFX masks are silicone


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I like that a lot - great job. He reminds me of DC's Blue Devil a bit.


----------

